# برنامج Pump Sizing



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

مسروق
وصف البرنامج 

Calculation of pump capacity and pump head, i.e. pump sizing, is one of basic calculation in power plant engineering as well as other plant engineering. The pump sizing does not require sophisticate knowledge, but it is complicate calculation that may cause human errors. Therefore, pump sizing normally done using computer software, and ES_Pump_SM is the software.
http://www.4shared.com/file/73238021...ified=d2e9923ahttp://www.4shared.com/file/73238021...ified=d2e9923a
سامحنى يا رب
كله فى سبيل نشر العلم و عسى الله ان يجزى صاحب الموضوع الاصلى ثوابا مضاعفا باذن الله


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

الفور شيررد طلع أفظع منك و حذف الرابط ههههههه

عملها معايا قبل هيك


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

طب ازاى ده انا لسه محمله من 12 ثانيه


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

طب بعد ما فشلت فى التحميل دخلت ع المكان التانى و رحت لل 4 شار لقيته شغال
ايه العجب ده
طب جربوا ده كده
http://www.4shared.com/file/73238021/e03a30d1/Pump_sizing_software.html?dirPwdVerified=d2e9923a
ده كده طلعنى شكلى وحش اوى قدام المجتمع


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب بعد ما فشلت فى التحميل دخلت ع المكان التانى و رحت لل 4 شار لقيته شغال
> ايه العجب ده
> طب جربوا ده كده
> http://www.4shared.com/file/73238021/e03a30d1/pump_sizing_software.html?dirpwdverified=d2e9923a
> ده كده طلعنى شكلى وحش اوى قدام المجتمع


 
مية فل و عشرة:75:

نجرب و نشوف


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب ازاى ده انا لسه محمله من 12 ثانيه



مسروق بقه و الحرام مبينفعش و كل الناس هتخش الموضوع و فضحتك هتبقه بجلاجل و هتتشر 

هيص ياعم مين قدك
المعلم دنجل
متيجى نسمى الموضوع ده سنة اولى سرقه

​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب بعد ما فشلت فى التحميل دخلت ع المكان التانى و رحت لل 4 شار لقيته شغال
> ايه العجب ده
> طب جربوا ده كده
> http://www.4shared.com/file/73238021/e03a30d1/pump_sizing_software.html?dirpwdverified=d2e9923a
> ده كده طلعنى شكلى وحش اوى قدام المجتمع


 يا ابني الفورشير ده مليان بلاوي --- بس انت دور عليه --- واذا لم تجد طلبك روح على الفيلز تيوب

عموما--فتح عندي وجاري التحميل--شكرا لك


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

البتــــــاع اشتــــــــــغل تــــــــــــانى


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

طيب بما إنو الموضوع إنفتح إحنا بالشركة "شركة مقاولات" عندهم برنامج خاص مبرمج على طريقة الكارير بيحسبوا فيه الـ head lose تبع المضخات و طريقته اننا بنفوت الدارة الحرجة و وهو بيحسب فبباقي الشركات ما هي الطرق بالشركات التانية


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

على حسب 
لو انت فى شركه من بتوع شارع الستين (وما اكثرهم) يبقى مطلوب من كل مهندس يجيب عدته معاه
و يا ويل المهندس اللى معهوش عده يا ويله


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

طيب قول شكرا من المكان يلي أخدت البرنامج منه


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

طب وانت زعلان ليه هو المكان التانى قريبك يا ابنى 
و بعدين انا راجل عارف اللوايح مينفعش احط اسم منتدى تانى
مش زى واحد رايح فى موضوعه يحط اسم المنتدى التانى و رابط ليه كمان
يكونوش معشمينك تبقى جندى اول و اللا ايه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

اساسا البرنامج ده مش لوحده دا معاه اخواته؟
فينهم--------اعترف 
ولا تحب اجيبلك اخواته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

والله كنت بكلمك وهمه لسه بيخبطوا على الباب

اعرفك عليهم



*ES_Pump_SM*
Pump sizing software
2745 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PumpPower*
Pump power calculation software
1635 KB
Freeware 1.00.0000b
*ES_Insu*
Heat Transfer Calculation of Thermal Insulation
1424 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_LineSize*
Pipe line sizing by fluid velocity
2003 KB
Freeware 1.00.0002b
*ES_Stable*
Steam/water properties
1139 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_UnitCvt*
Unit conversion
1032 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PSel*
Pipe dimensions 
acc. to ASME B36.10
1467 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_StmNzl*
Analysis of steam flow at nozzle
1827 KB
Freeware 1.00.0004b
*ES_StmPipe*
Analysis of steam flow at pipe
1834 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_dPCalc*
Pressure drop calculation of
incompressible pipe flow
2339 KB
Freeware 1.00.0006b
*ES_CasDrain*
Cascade heater drain pipe analysis
2295 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_SVVent*
Safety valve vent stack analysis
2403 KB
Freeware 1.00.0007b
*ES_BlowOut*
Temporary blow-out steam pipe analysis


ومن الموقع الاصلي مش تقولي 4 و 5


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

واحب اعرفك اني عندي واحد اخف في الحجم واقوى في المفعول -- في حساب المضخات
كنت بشتغل بيه في شركه مقاولات وقريبا هنزله ----- كادوه عشان سوسو بتاع الملخصات


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب وانت زعلان ليه هو المكان التانى قريبك يا ابنى
> و بعدين انا راجل عارف اللوايح مينفعش احط اسم منتدى تانى
> مش زى واحد رايح فى موضوعه يحط اسم المنتدى التانى و رابط ليه كمان
> يكونوش معشمينك تبقى جندى اول و اللا ايه


 
يمكن أكون مخابرات و ما حدا عارف


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> واحب اعرفك اني عندي واحد اخف في الحجم واقوى في المفعول -- في حساب المضخات
> كنت بشتغل بيه في شركه مقاولات وقريبا هنزله ----- كادوه عشان سوسو بتاع الملخصات


 
يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكور احلى زعيمhttp://www.4shared.com/dir/9311864/d5e9610c/Programs.html


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

عندى ملف اكسيل رهييييييييييييييييب يا سوسو و مرتبط بالكود كمان و فى مشروع الصحى اللى هعمله بعدين هنزله كمان


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل


 
مشكور حبيبي ولكن عندي برامج للأكسل لاي تطبيق
ويمكن يكون كل تطبيق لوحده ليه 5 برامج او اكتر--
لو عاوزهم قول؟؟؟


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> مشكور حبيبي ولكن عندي برامج للأكسل لاي تطبيق
> ويمكن يكون كل تطبيق لوحده ليه 5 برامج او اكتر--
> لو عاوزهم قول؟؟؟


 
يا سيدي المنيحه ما بدها سؤال

وبعدين إنته عارف انو مواضيعي على قدي 

ونشاء الله حخليكم ترسموا مودي دياجرام خصوصوي بأسمائكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> يا سيدي المنيحه ما بدها سؤال


 
بسألك ببساطه لان اي حد ممكن يعمل شيت اكسل لاي حسابات---ومش قصه--واعتقدت ان الموضوع غير مهم للدرجه!!!!
عموما عمري ما انتظرت من اي شخص انو يسأل علشان اعرض ولكني اعرض ما اعتقد انه مفيد للجميع
وعموما قريبا جدا هعرضلك حوالي 100 برنامج على هيئه اكسل لكل ماتحلم بيه من تطبيقات


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بسألك ببساطه لان اي حد ممكن يعمل شيت اكسل لاي حسابات---ومش قصه--واعتقدت ان الموضوع غير مهم للدرجه!!!!
> عموما عمري ما انتظرت من اي شخص انو يسأل علشان اعرض ولكني اعرض ما اعتقد انه مفيد للجميع
> وعموما قريبا جدا هعرضلك حوالي 100 برنامج على هيئه اكسل لكل ماتحلم بيه من تطبيقات


 
يا زلمة إنته بتجاوب بطريقة مش حلوة أحيانا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل


لا وهنا كان رد كويس يا00000000000كويس
يا اخي انقض نفسك قبل ان تنقض الاخرين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep

طيب بما إنو الموضوع إنفتح إحنا بالشركة "شركة مقاولات" عندهمبرنامج خاص مبرمج على طريقة الكارير بيحسبوا فيه الـ head lose تبع المضخات وطريقته اننا بنفوت الدارة الحرجة و وهو بيحسب فبباقي الشركات ما هي الطرق بالشركاتالتانية​
زيكو تكييف​
واحب اعرفك اني عندي واحد اخف في الحجم واقوى في المفعول -- فيحساب المضخات
كنت بشتغل بيه في شركه مقاولات وقريبا هنزله ----- كادوه عشان سوسوبتاع الملخصات​
sosodeep
اقتباس:
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زيكو تكييف*
*واحب اعرفك اني عندي واحد اخف في الحجم واقوى في**المفعول -- في حساب المضخات*
*كنت بشتغل بيه في شركه مقاولات وقريبا هنزله** ----- **كادوه عشان سوسو بتاع الملخصات*​ 
*يا سيدي**بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل*
زيكو تكييف​*اقتباس**:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة** sosodeep *
*يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي**تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل*​ 
مشكور حبيبي ولكن عندي برامج للأكسل لاي تطبيق
ويمكن يكون كل تطبيق لوحده ليه 5 برامج او اكتر--
لو عاوزهم قول؟؟؟
sosodeep

اقتباس:
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زيكو تكييف*
*مشكور حبيبي ولكن عندي برامج للأكسل لاي**تطبيق*
*ويمكن يكون كل تطبيق لوحده ليه 5 برامج او اكتر**--*
*لو عاوزهم**قول؟؟؟*​ 
يا سيدي المنيحه ما بدها سؤال
زيكو تكييف​*اقتباس**:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة** sosodeep *
*يا سيدي المنيحه ما بدها**سؤال*​ 
بسألك ببساطه لان اي حد ممكن يعمل شيت اكسل لاي حسابات---ومش قصه--واعتقدت ان الموضوع غير مهم للدرجه!!!!
عموما عمري ما انتظرت من اي شخص انو يسأل علشان اعرض ولكني اعرض ما اعتقد انه مفيد للجميع
وعموما قريبا جدا هعرضلك حوالي 100 برنامج على هيئه اكسل لكل ماتحلم بيه من تطبيقات
sosodeep
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زيكو تكييف*
*بسألك ببساطه لان اي حد ممكن يعمل شيت اكسل لاي**حسابات---ومش قصه--واعتقدت ان الموضوع غير مهم للدرجه**!!!!*
*عموما عمري ما انتظرت**من اي شخص انو يسأل علشان اعرض ولكني اعرض ما اعتقد انه مفيد للجميع*
*وعموما**قريبا جدا هعرضلك حوالي 100 برنامج على هيئه اكسل لكل ماتحلم بيه من**تطبيقات*​ 
*يا زلمة إنته بتجاوب بطريقة مش حلوة**أحيانا*
زيكو تكييف​*اقتباس**:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة** sosodeep *
*يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي**تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل*​ 
لا وهنا كان رد كويس يا00000000000كويس
يا اخي انقض نفسك قبل ان تنقض الاخرين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

والله اصلا الغلط مني اني رديت عليك من الاول


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 أبريل 2009)

مالكوا يا جماعه في ايه
انتوا ناس كبار وكلنا اخوه هنا 
مافيش داعي للزعل من بعض احنا اكبر من كده


----------



## الطموني (19 أبريل 2009)

بوركت اخ زنيتي 

سلمت الايادي يا باشا
جد انك وردة


----------



## الطموني (19 أبريل 2009)

يا عم زعل ايه الاخوان بهزرو مع بعض وله ايه يا بشمهندسين
و اذا هما متزاعلين خلينا نقلوهم المقول الشهيرة تبعت ابو صلعه

احترم نفسك انتا بطيارة مش بمني بص


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> يا عم زعل ايه الاخوان بهزرو مع بعض وله ايه يا بشمهندسين
> و اذا هما متزاعلين خلينا نقلوهم المقول الشهيرة تبعت ابو صلعه
> 
> احترم نفسك انتا بطيارة مش بمني بص


 
والله ولا حتى حصلنا مني باص--------------- لما واحد انتا تساعدو يقولك انت بترد رد مش حلو
يكون الاحسن اهماله:61:


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> والله ولا حتى حصلنا مني باص--------------- لما واحد انتا تساعدو يقولك انت بترد رد مش حلو
> يكون الاحسن اهماله:61:



كابتن زيكو انت اساسا بتساعد ليه مستني كلمه شكر من حد فينا ولا بتبتغي الثواب من عند الله ونشر العلم
يبقي لا تتضايق من اي حد وخليك كوووووووووووووووووول مان


----------



## الطموني (19 أبريل 2009)

تناسو الموضوع اخواني و ما في اشي حصل 
و لاتنسو قراة الاية اللكريمة التي هي في الاعلى قبل الرد

(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> كابتن زيكو انت اساسا بتساعد ليه مستني كلمه شكر من حد فينا ولا بتبتغي الثواب من عند الله ونشر العلم
> يبقي لا تتضايق من اي حد وخليك كوووووووووووووووووول مان


 

الحمد لله العلي العظيم
اني لاانتظر اي شيئ من اي مخلوق على الارض -- ليس غرور -- ولكن الله اولى بالسؤال والطلب
وفي نفس ذات الوقت -- ارفض اي كلمه سيئه توجه لي بدون مبرر
وبخصوص الكولمان -- احب اقولك اني هشتري قله علشان احسن من الكولمان


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> تناسو الموضوع اخواني و ما في اشي حصل
> و لاتنسو قراة الاية اللكريمة التي هي في الاعلى قبل الرد
> 
> (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))


 
الله عليك يا طموني
ولا اظن اني غلط فيه بأي طريقه -- لاني مش هدخل واكتب وابذل مجهود وكمان بقوله هرفعلك البرنامج يقولي انت بترد بطريقه مش حلوه0
اسمو ايه ده ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

طب على فكره بقى 
كل الموضوع اللى حصل سوء تفاهم 
و انا شايف ان لا سوسو غلط فى زيكوو لا زيكو غلط فى سوسو
كل الحكايه ان ده فهم كلام ده انه بيتنطط عليه و التانى فهم بنفس الطريقه
و من معرفتى للاتنين اقول لكم ان لا زيكو بيتنطط و لا سوسو بيتنطط
عارفين المشكله دى حصلت ليه
عشان الموضوع اساسا مسروق 
يعنى انا اكلتكوا من مال حرام 
و الحرام سكته بطاله
عاوز اقول لكم فى الاخر 
"فخيرهما من بدا بالصلح"
ياللا بوسوا بعض
بوسو يا سوسو
متبقوش رخمين يا شباب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 أبريل 2009)

شو ياشباب ما بدنا زعل من بعض ......... الموضوع بما فيه و كله على بعضو سوء فهم :

لما قال أبو السوس :
_



يا سيدي المنيحه ما بدها سؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_بعتقد ... ما كان قصدو متل مافهم أخونا أبو الزيك بس هي كلمة منقولها بسوريا يعني " انت عملت هيك و احنا قلنالك لأ"_

_و بصراحة زيكو رد بطريقة استفزازية بالنسبة لسوسو لأنو متل ماقلتلكم شو كان قصدوأبو السوس بالحكي اللي قاله .( حسب ما أنا فهمت ) ._

_و بعتقد انو كما لما قال __:_
_



 يا سيدي بالمستقبل المش قريب حأعملك موضوع إزاي تعمل برنامج خاص بيك عالاكسل

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_ما كان يقصد التجريح بزيكو و لا أي شي لأنو من واحد هو قال :_



> وبعدين إنته عارف انو مواضيعي على قدي
> وان شاء الله حخليكم ترسموا مودي دياجرام خصوصوي بأسمائكم


 
و كان قال قبل هيك أبو الزيك قاله هو حينزلهم كادوه لسوسو - يعني هدية - و ما كان في شي بالموضوع حسب رأيي المتواضع .

ملاحظة أخيرة : الهجوم الشامل اللي شنو زيكو ضد سوسو شو إلو لازمة - يعني بالمصري : لازمته إيه - .

_و بيرجع الموضوع متل ماقلتلكم أول شي عبارة عن سوء فهم لبعض العبارات المتداولة في اللهجات المحكية ..._

_لهيك شباب ما بدنا زعل من بعض و كلنا هون اخوة و منتعلم من بعضنا ........._

_و تذكروا قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ._

_أخوكم : خالد_


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> شو ياشباب ما بدنا زعل من بعض ......... الموضوع بما فيه و كله على بعضو سوء فهم :
> 
> لما قال أبو السوس :
> 
> ...


 
ازا على الكلام السوري حافظينه وعارفينه
شوف يا خالد كل كلامك غلط--لان ببساطه الكلام كله عادي عندي (((يعني يتنطط ميتنططتش)) دي مشكلته-- الكلام كله عادي الى فقره ردك مش حلو
(((من هذا الكائن علشان ينقدني وبدون مبرر)) يا خي يروح بنقد نفسه احسن
لكنه يقولي ردك مش حلو لييييييييييييييييييه؟؟
هو انا قولتله ايه علشان يقولي كدا

وكلامك 
_و بصراحة زيكو رد بطريقة استفزازية بالنسبة لسوسو لأنو متل ماقلتلكم شو كان قصدوأبو السوس بالحكي اللي قاله .( حسب ما أنا فهمت )_

_حدد اسفزيته ازاي ولا هو كلام والسلام_

_عموما انتهى الكلام في هذا الموضوع ومش هرد على اي كائن اين كان في الموضوع ده--_
_وفرصه سعيده للجميع_

_ومبروك عليكم قافزين الاكتاف_


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد يا جماعه ان احسن شئ تقفل الموضوع ده فعلا على الاقل دلوقتى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 أبريل 2009)

_



.( حسب ما أنا فهمت )

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
على العموم أنا آسف اذا كنت حابب اتدخل و اكون واسطة خير ..... بس زيكو شكلو مابدو لاواسطة خير و لا أي شي 

و آسف مرة تانية للتدخل .........

و كل كلامي غلط بغلط فبتمنى ماحدا يشيل كلامي من الأرض حتى .....

و بتمنى ينقفل الموضوع بكون احسن لأنو أكتر من هيك رح يزيد عن حدو ........

شكراً لرحابة صدركم


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

خالد مفيش داعى للى انت بتقوله
احنا قلنا احسن حاجه فعلا نقفل الموضوع و استعيذوا بالله من الشيطان كلكوا


----------



## ابو بيدو (20 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يعنى انا اكلتكوا من مال حرام
> و الحرام سكته بطاله
> عاوز اقول لكم فى الاخر
> "فخيرهما من بدا بالصلح"
> ...




انا ما قدرتش امسك نفسى من الضحك يازانيتى يا خويا
الولاد اعدين جانبى لاقونى عمال اضحك على كلمة
بوسو يا سوسو
والحرام سكته باطالة
وانا اكلتكوا من مال حرام  انت كنت شغال ممثل قبل كده يابنى
صلوا ع النبى وروقوا ياجماعة
ابو الزييك يانجم الملتقى روق ووسع صدرك
يا سوسو يا عميق جدا روق يا جميل ووسع صدرك
على فكرة يا سوسو زيكو هو من كان فسر لك اسمك ب عميق جدا فاكر
مع تحياتى احبكم فى الله


----------



## المتكامل (20 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يخلي اخواتك اخي زيكو تكييف ويمد بعمر مكيفاتك


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> انا ما قدرتش امسك نفسى من الضحك يازانيتى يا خويا
> الولاد اعدين جانبى لاقونى عمال اضحك على كلمة
> بوسو يا سوسو
> والحرام سكته باطالة
> ...


اعمل ايه بس يا ابو الولد الجميل بيدو كنت عاوز اهدى الجو و الظاهر هى ضلمت خلاص
الاتنين من ساعتها اختفوا و معادوش بيشاركوا الا قليل جدا
و الله حاجه تزعل
بجد المنتدى ده كان جميل اوى و الروح اللى فيه كانت اجمل لدرجه انه اكتر موقع بقيت اخش فى اليوم
اكتر من موقع النادى الاهلى


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 أبريل 2009)

*هو الباشا عضو فى الاهلى ....باين عليك لاعيب
بس الناس دول يعنى زعلهم هاييجى على دماغنا
يعنى ينفع يحرمونا كده من مشاركاتهم الممتعة
لالالالالا ماعندهمشى حق فى كده ابدااا*


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايش يا زيكو العظيم
ايش يا سوسو العميق
كلاكما ثروة للمنتدى وكلاكما محب للخير والحمد لله
بما ان الشيطان له طرقه الخبيثة في منع الخير واشاعة الفرقة بين المؤمنين فقد اتاكم من باب الفهم الخاطىء لكل منكما للآخر بينما لا شك ان كليكما نيته خير.
اعتقد ان الزملاء الآخرين ينتظرون منكما من يبدأ بالسلام ويكسب الاجر العظيم فخيركما من بدأ بالسلام واخزى الشيطان.
هل يرفض احد منا ان يكون هو الاخير(الاعظم خيرا)؟ بالتأكيد لا
فلتتسابقا على هذه الميزة اخوتي واحبتي
بانتظار من يبدأ بالسلام
اقول للاخ زانتي: مرة ثانية لا تسرق لأن السرقة التي قمت بها فتحت باب الشيطان الذي سيغلقه كل من زيكو العظيم وسوسو العميق.


----------



## pora (31 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام الله ينور عليك


----------



## thebest2007 (25 مايو 2010)

*thanks*

*thankssssssss*​


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (13 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## safa aldin (15 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method


----------



## خبير الاردن (29 يونيو 2011)

thank...................


----------



## habbajeddah (4 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## nofal (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## salahzantout (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الرابط مش شغال يا ريت ترجع ترفع الملف
شكرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه يا عم - عمالين تتخنقو وتقولو كلام على بعض وشوشية واحد يقولى سرقة وسنة قولى سرقة

اية الننصاص قامت والقوالب نامت ولا اية

كلكم بقيتو فتوات امال مين اللى هينضرب
---------------------------------------------الملف دة اتسرق مننا يا رجالة ولازم يرجع -


----------

